# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full-Time Optometrist - Primary Care Optometry practice has full-time for an Optometr

## MichaelGuessford

*Primary Care Optometry practice has full-time for an Optometrist in Tucson, AZ. 2-3 patients an hour, Mon-Fri. Great benefits. $140K base.*

This full scope optometry practice performs pathology and comprehensive eye exams and handles contact lens fittings. You will perform pre-op and post-op eye exams for cataracts or refractive surgery and LASIK patients.

Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD): 
           Co-manage most ocular disease and vision disorders
           Pre-op and post-op cataracts or refractive surgery & LASIK patient eye care
           Contact Lens fittings 
           Tech does pre-test and history
           See 2-3 patients an hour
           Monday  Friday
           EHR 
           Counsel patients regarding their vision needs

Benefits for the Optometrist (OD) position:
           $140K starting base 
           Benefits: Health, Vision, Dental, Malpractice & Disability Insurance with CE reimbursement, 401K with up to 4% match, PTO, Paid holidays, License reimbursement
           W-2 Employee 

Requirements of the Optometrist (OD):
           Doctorate of Optometry degree (OD)
           Excellent clinical and communication skills
           Ability to thrive in a team environment

*Job Code: AZ-MG-4485*

Make all inquiries directly through Michael Guessford
Phone: (540) 491-9105
Email: mguessford@etsvision.com
Website: www.etsvision.com

ETS Vision specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

